# Altes Gameboy spiel auf dem PC spielen



## TurboBoost (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich habe heute in einer Schublade ein Altes Pokemon Spiel ausgegraben was vor Jahren durch ein Fehlkauf in meinen Besitz gekommen ist. Da ich keinen Gameboy habe konnte ich das Spiel bis jetzt nicht spielen. Doch heute ist mir die Idee mit den Emulatoren gekommen hatte aber keinen Möglichkeit das Spiel auf meinen Pc zu ziehen. Jetzt bin ich auf eine Seite namens N-Roms.de gekommen auf der mann die spiele runterladen kann.Das ist anscheinend Illegal. Doch glaube ich, das ich irgendwo mal gehört habe dass sei nicht illegal wenn man das Original Spiel besitzt. Jedoch bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

TurboBoost


----------



## MOD6699 (24. Juli 2012)

Da wirst du kaum eine Antwort hier bekommen da der Inhalt der frage schon auf "illegal" abzieht. Es ist im Grunde illegal ganz gleich welches Spiel zu besitzt ausser du würdest es dir evtl. selbst kopieren. Aber auch da ist es dann nicht wirklich geklärt.

Also kurzum wie du selbst schon schreibst gibt es sowas aber es ist illegal.


----------



## TurboBoost (24. Juli 2012)

kannst du mir sagen wo ich so einen Adapter kaufen kann und wie viel der ungefähr kostet?


----------



## MOD6699 (24. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube kaum das es solche Adapter gibt^^ Aber Google ist dein Freund


----------



## TurboBoost (24. Juli 2012)

danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## turbosnake (24. Juli 2012)

Irgendwie müssen die Roms dort ja hoch gekommen sein, also muss es einen Adapter dafür geben.

Und da ich nichts davon gehört habe das Nintendo dagegen vorgeht (wie gegen die Karten beim DS) scheinen sie es zu dulden. 
Ich vermute weil ihnen dadurch kein Schaden entsteht, da man diese Produkte neu kaufen kann.
Die Emus sind legal, da Nintendo darauf ein Patent hat.


----------



## MOD6699 (24. Juli 2012)

Nichts für ungut aber darauf zu schließen, da ja Nintendo dagegen nicht vorzugehen scheint, dass diese dann legal sind ist schon leicht "fahrlässig"


----------



## turbosnake (24. Juli 2012)

Ich habe gesagt geduldet, nicht das es legal ist.
 Also das Nintendo es nicht verfolgt und es damit keinen Kläger gibt..... .Passiert da nichts, da es afaik ein Antragsdelikt ist.
Und Nintendo weiß wohl auch um die die alte Spiele spielen und das die alten Gamboy spiele langsam nicht mehr fuktionieren.


----------



## MOD6699 (24. Juli 2012)

Ja mir ist das schon klar aber woher weißt du dann das sie es diesmal wieder dulden?


----------



## omega™ (24. Juli 2012)

BAM! durchlesen.

Rechtliches zu ROMs und Emulatoren ~ Pokemon Inside


----------



## TurboBoost (24. Juli 2012)

Da steht man darf roms verwenden wenn man das original besitzt aber es ist illegal eine rom zu downloaden selbst wenn man das original besitzt?


----------



## MOD6699 (25. Juli 2012)

Ich kann den Link nicht öffnen bei mir in der Arbeit und gestern habe ich leider vergessen daheim reinzusehen. Also wenn du vor Gericht steht weil dich BMG oder was weiß ich angezeigt hat das du deine Madonna CD kopiert hast und du zeigst deine Original Madonna CD und dann die Kopie weil du nicht willst das deine Original CD kaputt geht dann wird dich kein Richter schuldig sprechen. Die sagen halt dann das es dem Besotzer erlaubt sein muss für sich eine Kopie seiner im Besitz befindenden OrignialCD zu erstellen. Bei den ROMs die du herunterladen würdes (rein theoretisch) ist das aber dann ja keine Kopie von *deinem *Gameboyspiel sondern halt ne Kopie von jemand anderen. Also blöd gesagt besitzt du das Spiel dann 2x hast aber nur 1x dafür gezahlt. 

Wenn dann Nintendo sagt das ist denen scheiß egal weil die Gameboyspiele sie nicht mehr jucken dann ist das ihre sache aber dennoch ist es illegal.

Grüße


----------



## omega™ (25. Juli 2012)

Fakt ist für eine Madonna CD musst du den Kopierschutz knacken und das ganze ist illegal.
Und die Gamebox/NES/SNES/N64 Module kann man an sich auch als Kopierschutz ansehen.


----------



## Pokerclock (25. Juli 2012)

Ich darf an dieser Stelle auf die Forenregeln hinweisen:



> *4.4 Urheberrechtsschädigende Inhalte*
> Beiträge, die die Durchführung folgender Handlungen ermöglichen oder   erleichtern, welche einen Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht zur Folge   haben, sind untersagt:
> 
> 
> ...


Auch wenn die Spiele alt sind, besteht natürlich immer noch ein urheberrechtlicher Schutz. Dazu zählt auch die Umgehung von technischen Schutzmaßnahmen durch Emulatoren. Der Besitz des Spiels (das Innehaben eines Nutzungsrechts) berechtigt dich nicht ohne Einwilligung des Rechteinhabers die technische Schutzmaßnahme zu umgehen. Das ist ein falsches Internet-Gerücht von Rechtslaien. Siehe auch §69c UrhG. Es gab zu einem ähnlichen Fall ein Urteil zum Einsatz von Blanko-Lesekarten. Bei Adaptern ist das kaum anders: Umgehung von Kopierschutzmechanismen: Nintendo Slot 1-Kartenverkäufer zu einer Million Schadenersatz verurteilt

Der oben verlinkte Artikel übersieht leider, dass es sich um ein Computerprogramm im Sinne des §69a UrhG handelt. Für Computerprogramme gibt es eigenständige Regeln, die den allgemeinen (dazu auch die im Artikel gemeinten §§95a ff. Urhg) Regelungen vorgehen. Daher ist das, was dort steht schlichtweg falsch bzw. nicht auf den deutschen Raum anwendbar (es handelt sich dort um eine Össi-Webseite).

Daher ist an dieser Stelle Schluss.

-CLOSED-


----------

